# square chin vs pointy chin



## Braziliancel (Aug 23, 2018)

which one looks the best?









square tbh


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 23, 2018)

Ehhhh I think its one of those thing that you can be atttactive with either one.


----------



## x69 (Aug 23, 2018)

It's really what suits your face the best. I would say square since it's more masculine but sometimes a pointy chin destroys a square one


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Aug 23, 2018)

Square jaws on older guys, pointy ones on younger guys.


----------



## Deleted member 44 (Aug 23, 2018)

square chin. This is already recognized as a positive/better trait in PSL communities, like how strong chins are better than recessed chins and hunter eyes better than bug eyes.

and its usually referred to as a round chin, not pointy chin. And round chin is associated with a more beta look, so its a minus except for rare pretty boy cases, exactly like how a somewhat recessed chin is actually a plus for chico.


----------

